

Skype Opens Up SkypeKit SDK To All Devices And Desktop Apps - mattyb
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/22/skype-skypekit-sdk/

======
BonoboBoner
"SkypeKit supports Linux now and in a few weeks Windows and Mac support will
come out as well."

wow, never thought this order would ever happen ;)

~~~
sjs
It's amazing that Unix kernels rule the modern mobile OS landscape. Like
Objective-C and Cocoa, it shows how far a good, simple design can take you.
Talk about reusability, Linux has proven to be a good fit for everything from
your phone (and smaller) up to Crays (and larger). Amazing.

------
lowkey
Um, let me get this straight. They are pre-announcing the fact that I will be
able to sign up for for the waiting list in a month? Exciting news :(

------
mattyb
_Developers can register for an invitation to the SkypeKit Beta Program
beginning on July 23._

<http://developer.skype.com/public/skypekit>

------
teilo
So, does this mean that they are going to stop being such jerks about allowing
Skype on mobile devices? You know, like killing Skype for Android because they
want to force people to pay on mobile for what they can do for free everywhere
else?

~~~
minouye
Isn't this an issue with the carriers and not Skype? In the US, Skype is
currently available for Android devices on Verizon's network.

~~~
Isamu
I downloaded Skype onto my wife's Droid on the Verizon network. The app
doesn't work with wifi though, which is annoying. I think Verizon is requiring
it to work only through their data network, so they get paid.

Maybe Skype is releasing this SDK in the hope of making an end-run around
these kinds of barriers?

~~~
mrb
Really? There seems to be a _lot_ of contradicting info about the Skype app
and the 3rd party apps and what they do and cannot do on Android.

Last time I checked, the Skype app for Android was doing regular voice calls
(no data). And there was no 3rd party Skype to do anything remotely related to
chats/audio calls/video calls.

------
please
looking forward to see this integrated into empathy.

~~~
jokermatt999
Etc, etc, etc. Adding it into existing chat clients is a fairly obvious usage.
I'm curious as to what else can be done with it that won't be expected.

------
joe-mccann
Anyone know what tech stack/language the SDK is in? Java? C++?

~~~
ComputerGuru
I'm betting it's a platform-agnostic API.

They _need_ to be able to run from both .NET (Windows 7 devices), *nix
(embedded systems), Java (Android, BlackBerry), and C/C++ (iPhone)
environments.

Most likely it'll be some sort of SOAP/REST API for authentication and
management combined with a SIP or SIP-like standardized VoIP protocol.

~~~
tomjen3
I doubt that - it wouldn't make sense to write something that wasteful (in
terms of computation, not tech) for something that primarily target embedded
stuff.

Most likely you will have a relatively simple C api (not C++, as the C++ isn't
likely to be portable across compilers).

------
dannyr
I'm baffled why I cannot sign up for the waiting list now.

Does it take a month to actually build a waiting list form?

------
orborde
I wonder how F/OSS-friendly their licensing will be. I know that Pidgin is
pretty ambivalent about their Skype plugin due to licensing issues:
<http://pidgin.im/pipermail/devel/2009-April/008070.html>

------
samaparicio
I'm actually quite excited about this and have been waiting for it for 5
years.

I think Skype Kit can bring a lot of innovation to software and create a much
bigger ecosystem around their network

------
samratjp
Dear Boxee, if you stalk HN, please give us Skype :-)

